# Young sax player signs for Universal Music



## ElYardo

I thought this news was worthy of going into the news thread! Tyler is only 16...

WEST HAM FOOTBALLER
SIGNS £1 MILLION RECORD DEAL AT UPTON PARK

TALENTED UK TEENAGER HANGS UP SOCCER BOOTS TO PURSUE MUSIC DREAM

London schoolboy Tyler Rix has swapped the football pitch for the recording studio when he scored a £1 million, four-album record deal with Universal Music, the largest record company in the world. A product of the same groundbreaking West Ham Academy that launched the careers of Frank Lampard and Rio Ferdinand, Tyler is hailed as a once-in-a-generation musical talent. Tyler aptly signed the contract at West Ham's Upton Park.

16-year old saxophonist Tyler was discovered by record executives when he took part in BBC2's Classical Star TV talent programme. Astounded by his natural connection with his audience and raw enthusiasm for classical music, bosses at Universal Classics and Jazz offered him the chance to join a stable which includes Amy Winehouse, Take That and Jamie Cullum.

You can sample the new album here www.tylerrix.com


----------



## marval

Yes, I read about him in the paper today. I hadn't heard him play before, but he is very good.


Margaret


----------

